# grizzly 600 starter relay problems



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

1999 grizzly 600 - starter relay was clicking and would not turn engine over. 13+ volts at battery and to leads at relay. Ordered a new one and put it in and now nothing when key is on and starter button pushed. No clicking, 13+ volts at relay. Lights and neutral indicator light dont work either. Fuses at battery box are good. All connections checked and are tight. Where do I start looking next???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Depress foot brake if neutral light is not on. It should crank anytime foot brake is depressed


----------

